# VE Installieren



## MiBri (3. Mrz 2009)

Wie kann ich den VE installieren?

ich weiß wie man in den Updatemanager kommt und habe die Graphical Editor and Frameworks Installiert.

Tortzdem keine Swing und AWT weit und breit.


----------



## Wildcard (3. Mrz 2009)

*verschieb nach IDEs und Tools*
Welche Eclipse Version, welche VE Version, was steht im log?


----------



## MiBri (3. Mrz 2009)

Ja sorry, gehört ja immer dazu
V: 3.4.2
 im log steht nichts, da ich ja die graphical Editors and Frameworks aus dem Ganymede Update site laden und installieren kann. Aber ich bekomme eben nciht die möglichkeit eine neue AWT oder Swing anzulegen.


P.s.: wie kann ich screenshots einbinden?


----------



## Wildcard (3. Mrz 2009)

Von welcher Seite hast du den VE installiert?


----------



## MiBri (4. Mrz 2009)

ich wollte den mit dem Update manager laden.
Oder muss von der eclipse seite den extra laden?


----------



## Wildcard (4. Mrz 2009)

VEP ist seit Eclipse 3.3 Europa nicht mehr im simultanious release Zyklus enthalten und der auf Eclipse.org gehostete VEP auch *nicht* Eclipse 3.4 kompatibel. Das steht auch dick und fett auf der Projektseite, ebenso wie ein Link zu dieser Seite.


----------

